# Going the Navy with EMT-B



## emt2841

I have a friend who is interested with joining the Navy after he passes his NREMT. 

He's wants to be a field medic and i'm kinda thinking about the same as a option once i pass aswell. I'm not sure if it's even a good idea cause i wouldn't plan on being there for more then a couple years.

Can anyone tell what to expect and what to expect after I'm out (job opportunities, pay, etc.)?


----------



## Nick647

Check out the Navy Hospital Corpsman career.  You say field medic, its pretty much that, and then some.  Good luck.


----------



## scottyb

Corpsman can be assigned to a multitude of post.  Many of them have nothing to do with being a medic in combat.  It is not a bad career, but I would not expect just with joining the navy that you will be able to get into FMF (Fleet Marine Force) Corpsman.


----------



## Dreadnought

If you want the most opportunities, the best training, and the most likelihood of experience, then your best bet is to go the route of the one of the special operations medical personnel.

Air Force PJ, Army Special Forces Medic (the MOS is 18D), or a Ranger Medic.

I'm not sure of the medical personnel in Marine Corps Special Operations Command.

It really depends on *how good you want to be* and *what exactly* you want to do


----------



## scottyb

All the Marine Corps medical personnel are Navy.  That is the FMF Community.  If you want the Navy and want Combat Medic that's the route to take.


----------



## mississippimedic

emt2841 said:


> I have a friend who is interested with joining the Navy after he passes his NREMT.
> 
> He's wants to be a field medic and i'm kinda thinking about the same as a option once i pass aswell. I'm not sure if it's even a good idea cause i wouldn't plan on being there for more then a couple years.
> 
> Can anyone tell what to expect and what to expect after I'm out (job opportunities, pay, etc.)?



You probably wouldn't get a corpsman spot with less than a 4 year contract. As far as expectations while in, if you do an fmf spot just sit back and enjoy the ride and take good care of your Marines.  If you will be in a competitive job market then the prior service will help some, but unless you are able to complete a paramedic program you will be a basic in the civilian world.


----------



## HNcorpsman

I am a FMF Hospital Corpsman serving with a Marine Corps unit, and am currently deployed to Afghanistan, I was an EMT-B prior to joining the Navy, and I think it is a relatively a good idea, depending on what your friends goals are. The Navy's Hospital Corpsman are arguably the best enlisted medics the military has, and there are so many options as a Corpsman, he can be with the Marines, on a ship, on a sub, or in a Hospital. However the Army has quite a bit of options as well, there school gets them there EMT-B automatically, so therefore it will be easy to renew an EMT-B cert in the Army than in the Navy. I believe my EMT-B is expired because I am deployed and couldn't renew it. I love the Navy and when I joined I told my self I would get out and become a Paramedic, but now I am re considering and am thinking of making the US Navy a career.. My next duty station will be with the Marine Corps Air Wing in california, so I may get a chance to be a MEDEVAC Corpsman and fly on the birds.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

HN you might want to talk to the NREMT I seem to remember them having something for military personal who are deployed that helps them keep there cert if its going to expire on a deployment, like an extension or something. You may wanna write or call them in Ohio.


----------



## HNcorpsman

Yes, I already have all that locked on.. You give them a copy of your orders and they grant you an extension to get the requirements needed to get a renewal.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

sweet, are you a line medic with the grunts or in the TMC?


----------



## HNcorpsman

I am a line Corpsman on a Embedded Training Team (ETT) we train and mentor the Afghan National Army... At my Cop I have 3 marines with me, and we are co-located with a CO. of Army soldiers. but we are almost done, we go back to Japan about a month...


----------



## joeshmoe

If you ended up serving with the Marines you can throw a lot of the "scene safety" emphasis in EMT training out the window lol


----------



## HNcorpsman

the first patient I treated, was without gloves, and brass from the Kiowa helicopter was falling all over us because we were getting fired upon from a cave above us... haha...


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Looking back on as an infantry guy at the time, the medic was the know all fix all medical master mind.. He was a huge moral boost and was always well taken care of, he was almost like a doctor to us, hence how we all fondly called him doc.

But looking back at it now as a civilian Paramedic... I do not think I would have trusted doc with neuro surgery.... amongst many many other things


----------



## Veneficus

If it helps any,

The first surgeons were actually barbers, not doctors. (probably why the British still call their surgeons Mr. instead of Dr.)


----------



## HNcorpsman

schulz- its funny you say that, because all of my Marines think the same thing, they are OK with jumping off a 4 story building, because the thought that runs through their head is "nah, Im good, docs here, he will fix me"... haha But I love working with Marines, being a Corpsman is the best job in the Marine Corps... ahah...


----------

